
Elasticsearch 2.0.0 GA released - SuperKlaus
https://www.elastic.co/blog/elasticsearch-2-0-0-released
======
lqdc13
Elastic Search is a wonderful db for storing all sorts of text data.

Having said that, I wonder if there are any plans to make querying more
succinct in the future.

Right now you have to write 20+ lines of unintuitive code to make a relatively
simple query.

~~~
sciurus
Maybe something like the SQL interface in Solr?

[https://cwiki.apache.org/confluence/display/solr/Parallel+SQ...](https://cwiki.apache.org/confluence/display/solr/Parallel+SQL+Interface)

~~~
kodablah
There is a great plugin for Elasticsearch that translates SQL into Elastic
queries also [1]. I am unsure if it supports this new major version though.

1 - [https://github.com/NLPchina/elasticsearch-
sql/](https://github.com/NLPchina/elasticsearch-sql/)

------
tarr11
I'm curious about their business model. It seems like they are a good template
for other open source platforms, assuming they are generating revenue and/or
profitable.

Does Elastic generate most of their revenue through hosting, support,
services, or something else?

~~~
pas
They made a few proprietary apps that support/enhance/empower elasticsearch
(marvel - a monitoring/operations dashboard/control panel, shield - security,
ACL, authentication, encryption (for compliance) and so on, and watcher -
alerting for your data, so you can define queries and thresholds and get
alerts, call a webhook, send an email, save it into an index), and you get
them bundled with their subscription.

So I'd say support and they have just gotten started with the hosted thing.
(Which is probably great for a lot of things, big-ish data, full text search
for not so latency sensitive applications - such as traditional websites, but
we shall see.)

------
evantahler
_Documents are now fsynced to disk before indexing requests are acknowledged
making writes durable-by-default._

Will this solve the problems noted by Ayphr?
[https://aphyr.com/posts/317-call-me-maybe-
elasticsearch](https://aphyr.com/posts/317-call-me-maybe-elasticsearch)

Great progress!

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10371917](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10371917)

~~~
binarymax
But this isn't the same thing. The GA is general availability and not a
release candidate. The OP link has more relevant data.

~~~
dang
If it's the same release I don't see how it doesn't count as a dupe. There
aren't enough slots on the front page to have a new thread each time software
goes from RC to GA.

If HN users feel strongly about this we're always happy to make exceptions,
but we see a _lot_ of incremental release and status-change posts, and most
don't count as substantive.

~~~
jasontedor
Jason from Elastic here. It wasn't the same release as there were critical
changes[1] between the RC and the GA, and the RC release will receive no
support.

[1] [https://www.elastic.co/downloads/past-
releases/elasticsearch...](https://www.elastic.co/downloads/past-
releases/elasticsearch-2-0-0)

------
quaunaut
GA?

~~~
TallGuyShort
General availability. It's a term often used to differentiate between private
beta releases, etc.

